# Prefers Outside



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Our GSD has been spending more and more time outside. The last couple of nights he has not wanted to come in for bed, so last night I told my dh just let him stay outside. He slept outside all night with no complaints. He still likes to be with us in the early morning and will pop in to say hi throughout the day but he really prefers his backyard. I feel neglected









Dawn


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

My boxer would do that if I let her.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady loves to be outside too 
but only if no one is in the house he has to be with me or Dh 
or both of us. 
I could never let them stay outside we have too many things coming in our yard


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Sleep outside with him! Ha ha, just kidding, maybe on a nice night you could plop a sleeping bag out there, I bet he would love it! Rogue is somewhat of an outside girl, but I can't trust her alone out there, so she has become accustomed to being in inside girl now.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is your dog and how much personal time do you give it? I went through your situation with my dog because there was so much more exciting things to do outside like chasing bugs and birds than being in the house. I felt she didn't love me as well and ignored my calls to come inside to spend time with our family. She's now almost two years old and is now realizing how lonely it is in the backyard even with the birds and bugs.

Let your dog have the time he wants in the yard and sooner or later he should realize it's really boring being alone.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

What a timely post. I'm still very new to this dog guardianship thing and I feel awful letting my boy just hang out outside alone after we finish playing, but he seems to like it. I thought that must mean that he didn't like me. I'm glad to know others have similar kinds of situations.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My Chama would have slept outside if I let her, especially when we were up at the cottage. She would stay outside from morning until I made her come in at night. She got plenty of exercise, play time, etc. and I always had another dog (and the other dog was usually in the house with me) but she just loved being outside. 

However, I did not feel safe leaving her out there at night so she always slept in the house at night. Too many things could happen at night.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

BowWow I have a second dog too that prefers to be inside with the family. Funny, today Max is spending more time inside. I think I am going to leave his crate door open tonight and let him pick a place inside to sleep(I think I can trust him DHau Max is 14 mo now he is growing up so fast!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have two different foster dogs who will sometimes act like they don't want to come in but that's usually my clue that they aren't getting enough one on one and need more playtime with us. If I up their walks and playtime, suddenly they can't wait to come inside to see what's next. 

Don't know if that's your dog's situation or not, but if you usually see this behavior right before he typically goes into his crate, it may not be so much that he want's to stay outside as that he's not done playing yet. It'll be interesting to see if leaving him uncrated at night eliminates the "stalls" in the yard at bedtime.


----------

